# She's here!!!



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Well when I first met my little Tenrecian in the shop I was blown away by how stunning she is. Si stunning infact that as a christmas present for my self I decided to get her. 
After doing a lot of thorough resarch she is now at her home for life with me. :2thumb:
As some of yuo know I was so excited waiting to get her, and now the wait has finaly paid off. :jump::jump::jump:

For those of you that want to know what it's like to andle a Tenrec. If you have an APH imagine the complete opposite of handeling an APH.

And here she is, the little stunner herself. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Ah congrats! she is a very lovely little girl. I'd love to handle a tenrec, I've been told they are rather 'floppy' to handle as you hold round the belly and they seem quite fluid. Is that what you've found?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

aw i love tenrecs... i want one!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

PresqueVu said:


> Ah congrats! she is a very lovely little girl. I'd love to handle a tenrec, I've been told they are rather 'floppy' to handle as you hold round the belly and they seem quite fluid. Is that what you've found?





Rach1 said:


> aw i love tenrecs... i want one!


Thanks for the kind words. I'll make sure she knows. :lol2:
Unlike APH's, Tenrec's grip a lot more and you can feel them clinging on to your hands. This is due to them being semi-arboreal.
They alos seem to be a lot more flexible than hedgehogs as well.

And a fantastic extra bonus of Tenrec's is that unlike Hogs they very rarely ball up. :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome addition mate!!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> Awesome addition mate!!


Cheers mate. :2thumb:
She is a little stunner. :mf_dribble:

I would bet money on you googeling Tenrec's for sale as I typed this. :whistling2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lovely 

Do they have the same care requirements as pygmy hogs?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Cheers mate. :2thumb:
> She is a little stunner. :mf_dribble:
> 
> I would bet money on you googeling Tenrec's for sale as I typed this. :whistling2:


 Ha ha i think you're physic .


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

em_40 said:


> Lovely
> 
> Do they have the same care requirements as pygmy hogs?


Chhers dude. :2thumb:

The enclosure size is pretty much the same, minimum 3ft viv or othr type of enclosure, be it bared or plastic. Although since Tenrec's are semi-arboreal more height and a lot of branches to climb on seem to be much appreciated.
Their diet is pretty much the same as APH's, although they perfer mealworms as their staple to cat biscuit. They also don't hae as much of an appetite as APH's do as well.
Substrate can be wood shavings, hemp, orchid bark, beech chipings or leaf litter are all suitable substrates. Althugh avoid using any type of hay or straw, as it can get tangled round their feat or toes and cut off ciculation. As with APH's.
Also, Tenrec's do require heating. A thermastatically controled low wattage ceramic fixture or infared bulb set to 22-23°C will keep them nice and active.

Behavior wise, compared to an APH, completely different. Imagine an APH but wothut the balling up, less spikey and Tenrec's also grip on to you as well. :2thumb:

As you can see their care is pretty straight forward.
And they are really amazing to keep as well. :mf_dribble:



CPT BJ said:


> Ha ha i think you're physic .


I hae a sixth sense. :2thumb:

And I also know that you have somewhat of a pet addiction. :whistling2:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

They do sound good - definately on my wish list when I have room! 

I really like the fact you can have more than one together, unlike APH. I'm not a big fan of keeping animals alone but of course you have to with some of them...


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

PresqueVu said:


> They do sound good - definately on my wish list when I have room!
> 
> I really like the fact you can have more than one together, unlike APH. I'm not a big fan of keeping animals alone but of course you have to with some of them...


I helped out in the shop were I got her from and we had 5 in and they had the option of 5 different hides. However they all use to go under the same piece of cork bark. It was quite funny actually, becuase when you lifted up the bark five little heads would pop up out of all of the spikes. :lol2:
Yh, I deffinetly perfer Tenrec's to APH's because the seem to be ore interactive and the fact they can live in social groups make them even better. :2thumb:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

hmmm, I have a spare 3x2x2 viv :whistling2:
I like that they can be kept more naturally and climb too, seem better suited to me than the APH, which I did research.
I designed a natural enclosure with tunnels, climbing and hiding spots, with a hedgehog in mind, but the hedghog community seem very worried about them falling all the time.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

em_40 said:


> hmmm, I have a spare 3x2x2 viv :whistling2:
> I like that they can be kept more naturally and climb too, seem better suited to me than the APH, which I did research.
> I designed a natural enclosure with tunnels, climbing and hiding spots, with a hedgehog in mind, but the hedghog community seem very worried about them falling all the time.


As long as they can firmly grip hold of te thing they are climbing down, then theere is no risk of them falling. :2thumb:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Do Tenrecs naturally toilet in one area? or can litter train them?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

em_40 said:


> Do Tenrecs naturally toilet in one area? or can litter train them?


I find my little Tenrecian tends to defecate wherever and whenever. Howeve,r last week she did decide to use her mealworm bowl as a toilet. :devil:
Need less to say I thorouhly scrubbed the food bowl clean and she hasn't done it since. :2thumb:


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

ah very much cuteness :flrt:
I did a bit of research into tenrecs before I got my APH and must say they sounded better pets from what I read, then I looked to see if I could get hold of one and found very little for sale. 

Do you find she is awake much? with my lifestyle I found my APH was only awake when I was in bed!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

stokesy said:


> ah very much cuteness :flrt:
> I did a bit of research into tenrecs before I got my APH and must say they sounded better pets from what I read, then I looked to see if I could get hold of one and found very little for sale.
> 
> Do you find she is awake much? with my lifestyle I found my APH was only awake when I was in bed!


IMO, Tenrec's make much better pets than APH's. It's just all about availability, APH's are more readily available than Tenrec's and because of this they are more popular.
I find that my little girl is quite active when most of the 'distractions' in the room are gone and she is really quite active. But she does spend the entire day asleep though. But I don't mind. As I'm out during the day so it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh that is one of the cutest little faces ive ever seen :O:O


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Bradders100 said:


> Oh my gosh that is one of the cutest little faces ive ever seen :O:O


Thanks. :2thumb:

She is very cute. :mf_dribble:


----------

